# Extra Soundkarte heut noch sinnvoll ?



## ric84 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo PCGH Freunde!!

Könnt ihr mir erklären, warum ich extra noch ne Soundkarte benötige? 2 Kumpels von mir haben extra eine drin, wo ich mich frag, warum? Die heutigen Boards haben doch alle schon 5.1-7.1 Kanal Sound ab Werk!

Und ich glaube nicht, das ich vielleicht geschätzte 1% Klangverbesserung höre? Ach ich hab da keine Ahnung


----------



## Heretic (21. Oktober 2012)

Die Frage ist immer , was du selber als Lautsprecher hast und welche Quellen du benutz

In vielen Fällen geht es so wie ich das verstehe darum soviel Stör geräusche wie möglich rauszubekommen und die Klangqualität zu steigern.

Ich habe da schon einen Unterschied gemerkt , wenn man nur mal vernünftige Kopfhöhrer benutzt.

Für den Normal anwender reicht das Onboard dingen eigendlich auch , Ich benutze es selber und kann nicht klagen.

Wenn du jedoch sehr Qualitativ hochwertige Musik nimmst kann es dann schon Problematisch sein bei sehr hohen oder Tiefen tönen usw.

Aber das können dir andere bestimmt nochbesser erklären ^^.

MfG Heretic


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Oktober 2012)

Kommt einerseits aufs Equip an, andererseits bringt Window8 wieder Hardwareunterstützung für Sound mit sich, sprich Eax und so nen Kram. Da könnte es wieder interessant werden.


----------



## ric84 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ok Ok ^^

Das mit dem EAX sagt mir noch was, schon ne Weile her. Ja ich hab auch blos ein "stino" 2.1 System von Logitech zum Videos glotzen, das langt mir. Spiele meistens eh mit Headset (Sennheiser).

Im Wohnzimmer hab ich eh TV / Surround Equipment stehen. Von daher brauch ich keine extra Karte.


----------



## Hideout (21. Oktober 2012)

Also ein Grund für eine extra Soundkarte ist die starke Klangverbesserung (nix 1% ), entsprechendes Equipment vorausgesetzt. Und das muss keine 1000€ Anlage sein, hab selbst "nur" ein 2.1 System von Altec für ca 300€ aber der Unterschied zur OnBoard war deutlich hörbar. Ein Logitröt System für 50€ wird durch ne Soundkarte auch nicht besser.

Des weiteren findest du auch Infos in diesem Beitrag Sound - Kaufberatung, FAQ und Wissenswertes  unter _Sound/Klang FAQ_ "Brauche Ich eine Soundkarte?" und "Was kann eine Soundkarte?"


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kommt einerseits aufs Equip an, andererseits bringt Window8 wieder Hardwareunterstützung für Sound mit sich, sprich Eax und so nen Kram. Da könnte es wieder interessant werden.


 
Da lohnt es sich übrigens am ersten Mittwoch des kommenden Monats mal ein paar Euro in die Hand zu nehmen...


----------



## ric84 (21. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Infos 

Aber bei windoof 8 stört mich diese Oberfläche ganz schön! Was will ich mit einem Tablet OS


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2012)

Man gewöhnt sich recht schnell daran - besonders weil das System an sich schneller läuft als 7 hat man einen anderen Arbeitsfluss . Ist hier jetzt aber nicht das Thema.


----------



## ikealampe (21. Oktober 2012)

Zudem bietet dir eine zusätzliche Soundkarte Funktionen wie Dolby, Dolby Headphone.
Solche Dinge sind zb. für Surround Simulationen in Stereo Headsets wichtig.


----------



## Anilman (21. Oktober 2012)

ich habe von onboard auf asus xonar dg und ds schon beachtlich Verbesserungen gehört und seit samstag habe ich den asus xonar phoebus und ich glaub einfach nicht das man die dg nochmals so toppen kann.gerade das Dolby home Theater 4 das ist VIEL besser als dolby headphone.es gibt da kein Hall ton mehr.

onboard ist der sound so als ob man mit vollem mund sprechen würde sehr dumpf.
früher habe ich auch gedacht wozu soundkarte aber jetzt weiss ich es 

und man kann meine kh auch zum vibrieren bringen 

hab den DT990 pro 250 ohm


----------



## Timsu (22. Oktober 2012)

Anilman schrieb:


> onboard ist der sound so als ob man mit vollem mund sprechen würde sehr dumpf.


 
Dass ist entweder Einbildung oder irgendeine Zusatzfunktion der Soundkarte.
Ein Höhendefizit gibt es bei halbwegs aktuellen Onboardsokas nicht, der Frequenzverlauf ist schnurgerade.


----------

